
Veotag gets 750k investment - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/16/veotags-deep-tagging-gets-750k/
======
budu3
The Juwo dude needs to be able to explain his service with a simple phrase.
For instance, "Scribd, youtube for documents". Because I have problems
figuring out what its about. I also think he needs a web designer to help him
out. Update: Sorry, I just checked out the site. I guess he has a phrase now.

~~~
mynameishere
<http://juwo.com/main.html>

Yeah, and then he needs to test his site in Firefox. And then he needs to get
rid of the "Donate $5" link. And then he needs to drop his dependency on
ActiveX _AND_ Java. And then...

~~~
juwo
"drop his dependency on ActiveX _AND_ Java"

Yes, it is my top priority. But I have a day job to pay the bills, and no one
else to help.

My business plan is that they will pay $5 to upgrade from Viewer to Editor.

Until it is in better shape, I am only asking for donations. Donate $5 helps
people focus on a specific amount.

~~~
maxklein
A very bad idea. I was shortly in the commercial software market, and nobody
pays $5. It's too small to make it worth the bother of bringing out your
credit card. Price $20 or above, else you won't have sales.

~~~
juwo
Here is my business model: NP will have two versions: The Editor and the
Viewer. This is similar to Adobe Acrobat, which has the Publisher and the
Reader. The Editor is full featured. For business users, a license fee of $150
will be charged for the Editor. It will not display advertisements.The Viewer
has restricted functionality. It cannot create, nor add to the juwo indexes.
It can only annotate or enrich existing indexes and share them.

The Viewer is free. It will carry advertisements that will be served
dynamically on the landing page by a 3rd party advertisement server. Home
users can upgrade the Viewer to the Editor for an online payment of $5.
However it will still show advertisements.

Revenues are from three tracks:

License fee (free)

Consumer paying to upgrade from Viewer to Editor.

Banner advertisements ( e.g. Google Adsense)

Revenues per AV site = license fee + number of AV downloads _percent upgrading
to editor_ upgrade fee + revenue from banner advt.

see VC Fred Wilson's blog for calculation of banner advt. revenues for
youtube.com which had 100M downloads per day and 19.8M unique visitors in June
2006. ($420K per day, 660K unique)

for a site with a free juwo license and only 1% of youtube's traffic. i.e. 1
million downloads

with only 1% upgrading, can potentially make $1.65M per year.

Unfortunately, right now all that is simply castles in the air.

------
budu3
"We will also share revenues with anyone who can help us by implementing
improvements ... Fair Notice: There is no guarantee that revenues will be
generated. Many internet companies never generate revenue."

I suggest that Juwo should try to gain traction first before even thinking
about a revenue sharing model with their users.

~~~
juwo
Can you please suggest how I should get users? Even better can you get me
some? I will pay a percentage of all donations to you.

~~~
budu3
SEO, post comments on blogs dealing with your target market, make your link
the signature of your emails, write a blog, exchange links and ads with
another site. Put up an open source version an Sourceforge.net or other open
source repositories, post a version on download.com etc.

~~~
juwo
TODO: posting comments on blogs. link exchanging, shall do.

blog: juwo-works.blogspot.com cnet/download.com: tried; they cannot host Java
Web Start.

Questionable - open source? (forget about profit from it)

------
brett
Is that what Juwo is trying to do? I could never figure it out.

~~~
rms
Yes, I believe that what Juwo does is allow you to tag times in an audio or
video file... he always said he was somehow different from the competitors but
I was even more unclear on that.

Edit: it also did something with bulleted lists.

~~~
juwo
hey rms, thanks for thinking of me - I appreciate it!

I have a comparative analysis matrix - including veotag.

From it, Here are some ways IMHO juwo is better:

1) veotag can annotate only text even though they claim otherwise on the front
page. see <http://www.veotag.com/whatis/?page=5>

juwo can annotate with Text, voice, audio, video, links and documents.

Other reasons: 2) Veotag has a subset of juwos functionality. 3) Veotag is
tied to a single AV clip. 4) It cannot be used outside of broadcasts. 5) Not a
standalone productivity tool. 6) Limited privacy.

7) Can veotag Share and edit indexes and annotations in a community? Limited.
Share link to index. No concept of overlay.

8) Can veotag have Multiple uses for application? Not now. (skip to important
parts of a single clip and see titles and notes)

~~~
create_account
So juwo is better than veotag, yet veotag has 750 k.

You need to take a page out of their book and communicate that better,
otherwise you're going to be stuck here forever.

BTW, if people in this crowd (alpha geeks, generally smarter than your average
bear) don't get it, you are really going to have trouble reaching out to a
wider audience.

~~~
juwo
worse, I wiped out my savings. (<http://juwo-
works.blogspot.com/2007/03/i-need-your-advice-startup-failing.html)>

No cofounders, nor investors, nor users. That is the frank truth.

~~~
juwo
AFAIK Veotag can be used for just one thing - annotate with text, a broadcast
video clip - that is why they have one simple line.

(I hope that didnt sound arrogant).

~~~
rms
I think the main difference is that Veotag is a web application. They host the
videos online and you can browse them like Youtube.

While your product has more functionality, it's difficult to get running
because it requires Java. I think the social or "Web 2.0" aspects of Veotag
makes it somewhat more useful.

~~~
juwo
I agree - it sucks because it is difficult to get running on some computers.

_Any of you guys on this page want to join me in working on juwo?_

~~~
juwo
As soon as juwo can control Flash player, I plan to create a Best Of Youtube
website, where people can juwo videos on youtube, and share them. Please look
at the Heather's blog American Idol demo.

------
rms
My headline got magically changed... it was originally "Juwo competitor gets
750k investment." It made a lot more sense to the community than the current
headline.

~~~
brett
That does seem pretty out of left field. Maybe the new moderation policy is
"keep them guessing".

